# Horrible shedding



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Logan sheds SO much. I recently got a Furminator, and it works very well for his undercoat, but I've discovered that a lot of what he's shedding is his topcoat. Is this normal? Obviously, he's a double-coated dog. I have various shed-control tools like the zoom groom and a shedding blade, as well as the Furminator. The zoom groom is the only one that seems to really get the loose top coat out. Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to decrease his shedding? He sleeps on my bed with me most of the time, and I have to use one of those Pledge FurSweeper things every night. I have dark sheets on atm, so being able to see how much hair is coming out is really disturbing. I would think he'd have none left after a while, lol...

My furminator came with a bottle of their waterless shampoo. I don't really feel like it would do anything except make him smell good, but it does have Omega-3's and -6's, will this help at all?? I just can't go a day without getting hair all over my clothes, having to brush my bed off, vacuum clumps of hair off the floor, etc. His bed is covered in fur and it's impossible to get it all out. Same with my small rug. D: And he's on a good food; Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream(salmon) formula.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He's probably going thru his spring shed. I would recommend you get him professionally groomed. We can remove more of that shedding coat (both top coat and undercoat)than you can at home, and get the shedding under some control for you. There's not much you can do to lessen the shedding if you have a healthy dog, on a good food..its just that time of year, and he's blowing coat.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

But he does it year round. He consistently sheds. I guess there've been times when it's been even worse than this, but mostly, he sheds nonstop and in large amounts.

I work at a doggy daycare/boarding/grooming place and the groomers here mostly use furminators and a couple other tools to help with shedding. I guess I could ask them to give him a good brushing/whatever else they do, but I don't know if it'll help for long(i.e. more than a few days/a week). Thanks for the suggestion though, and I'll ask at work tomorrow if they think it'd be worth it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you ever had his thyroid checked at your vets? If he is completely healthy, it could be that he is just a heavy shedder. You can try adding Halo Dream Coat to his food, its cheap online, and a true miracle worker when coats are concerned. But some dogs are just heavy shedders. Make sure your groomers are using a high velocity dryer on him, and that they are using a Grooma while he is soaped up. Then a Furminator, rubber curry, and carding with a stripping knife are going to remove as much loose coat as possible. If all else fails...get tan colored sheets... Thats why I have nonshedding dogs..I can't stand the sight of dog hair outside of the salon..lol


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I haven't had his thyroid checked. I'll ask about that next time I'm at the vet, but I'm thinking it's just natural for him. Is a Grooma like a zoom groom? Those rubber toothed flat brushes? They do use strong dryers, but usually just on long coated breeds(i think; I'm not in the groom area too much). I'll ask for them to use that too. I've thought about buying the dream coat stuff, but didn't know if it would actually work. Thanks for the tips again. I'll give them all a shot. 

ETA: Yes, I HATE the hair. It makes my car(he travels with me a LOT) and room look HORRIBLE. Ugh.


----------



## ham4536 (May 1, 2009)

Hi - I am new to the DogForum but have a grooming question about Shelties. I have a gorgeous 5 yr old Sheltie named WINSTON. He has the most beautiful full coat (looks like a show dog) but he is miserably hot during the spring / summer here in muggy hot Memphis, Tennessee. I would really like to cut him down for a summer shave -is this a mistake? I want him to get out and enjoy life not be inside most of the time...could care less ultimately about how perfect his coat is...but don't want to do something stupid.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

There are certain dog conditioners that can help with shedding as well. Usually though it's diet or some other health issue that would make a dog shed excessively all year round.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Update: I got Logan groomed and brushed really well on Wednesday. He didn't shed but a few hairs that night, and then on Thursday it increased, and by Friday it was back to normal and I'm having to brush my bed off every night again. I bought a bottle of Dream Coat to try, so we'll see how that works. I got that Wednesday as well. I'm sure it'll take a week or 2 to notice any difference. I'm just about over the shedding though, lol. It sucks because it's top coat shedding, not undercoat like most dogs shed.  I don't know how he manages to shed so much, but it's constant. I just spent like 5 minutes using the zoom groom on him, and even now, just 3 days after he got groomed, I got a buttload of hair off of him. Ugh!

If the Dream Coat doesn't work I guess I have no choice but to try other supplements...I don't really think he has a thyroid problem because he's otherwise very healthy and active. He just sheds sooo bad. D: 

My friend's border collie is staying over for the weekend and he doesn't shed nearly as bad as Logan does. He's long haired, and I haven't seen any of his hair on my bed-- they both slept there last night. Logan's spot is covered in orange hair, and I see no black or white hairs from the BC. Lol. Is it hopeless or what??


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Having a Corgi, I can relate to the whole shedding thing! Spring is the worst time for shedding. I did notice a decrease in the amount she sheds after switching to an all natural food and adding olive oil to her food every night.


----------

